# Heavy T.O. Fest (initial line-up)



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Downsview Park Allen Road 
Toronto, ON 
Sat, Jul 23, 2011 - Sun, Jul 24, 2011 


HEAVY T.O. 2011 LINE-UP (*subject to change*) 

Saturday, July 23 
Megadeth 
Anthrax 
Opeth 
Motorhead 
Children of Bodom 
As I Lay Dying 
The Sword 
Times of Grace 
DevilDriver 
….and more! 

Sunday, July 24 
Rob Zombie 
Billy Talent 
Slayer 
Mastodon 
Testament 
Baptized In Blood 
Anvil 
Melissa Auf der Maur 
Volbeat 
…and more!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Worth it for Opeth, The Sword and Motorhead alone.


----------

